# SLX/TSX corsa extra



## d64

I'm seeing corsa extra frames in both SLX and TSX tubing. Did they switch at some point? Which one is more unusual? Any great difference between the two?


----------



## edmundjaques

d64 said:


> I'm seeing corsa extra frames in both SLX and TSX tubing. Did they switch at some point? Which one is more unusual? Any great difference between the two?


Sorry to confuse, but I had a Corsa Extra in Reynolds 753 ( Silver brazed). Paint scheme 1998. Dealers info from 2001 lists Corsa Extra as Columbus SLX.


----------



## d64

Here's a TSX one.. https://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130156438546

Or at least it has a TSX sticker: https://i16.ebayimg.com/02/i/000/b8/49/d8aa_3.JPG

I guess the frame might be very old though.


----------



## caterham

.....


----------



## cannibal

*you are correct sir*

To my knowledge,
TSX is the newer version of SLX Columbus steel tubing. I remember an article from Eddy back in the early 90's, before TSX was officially introduced. Eddy mentioned his SLX frames had a TSX tube on it, whether it was it was the top, down or seat tube, your guess was as good as mine? I never owned a pure TSX frame from Eddy. Based on my limited experience, MX leader, Columbus special tubing designed especially for E. Merckx, emerged after TSX.


----------



## brewster

If I remember correctly, the SLX had the butting in both ends of the tubes, and TSX had it all the way the length of the tube. I had a 1991 Pinarello Montello SLX in a 50cm. I remember the ride nearly rattled my teeth out. 

brewster


----------



## KayTee

brewster said:


> I had a 1991 Pinarello Montello SLX in a 50cm. I remember the ride nearly rattled my teeth out.


Sorry you had that experience with SLX. I can't speak for Pinarello design or whatever components you had, but my 51 cm Merckx Corsa Extra SLX rides smoothest of all my bikes. No matter what wheels, tires, pressure I use.


----------



## brewster

It was all DA 7402/Mavic GL330 tubies and Open 4CD for training. I think it had mostly to do with the size of the frame....SLX may have been a little too burly in that small of a frame. I latter got a Tommasini Diamante in Columbus MS and it was like night and day....very smooth. I still and ride it often.

brewster


----------



## d64

Resurrecting an old thread.. I now own both SLX and TSX made Merckx frames. I thought I had read somewhere that the ribbings inside the TSX tubes would be somehow noticeably different than the ones in SLX, but I cannot see any. Putting my finger in the downtube via the BB opening I can feel the ribbings in both, but they seem identical- there are about ten or so and they protrude from the tube wall probably less than 1mm. Can anyone confirm, I would like to be certain that my TSX frame is not just mislabeled?


----------



## ctam

Per Bicycling Magazine:

SLX/SPX has ridges in the bottom bracket end of the seat tube and chainstays and on both ends of the down tube.

TSX is identical except is has ridges extending the entire length of the tube on the top and down tubes. The top and down tubes are also thinner. The entire tubeset weighed 21 grams less.


----------



## bud wiser

*Slx*



brewster said:


> If I remember correctly, the SLX had the butting in both ends of the tubes, and TSX had it all the way the length of the tube. I had a 1991 Pinarello Montello SLX in a 50cm. I remember the ride nearly rattled my teeth out.
> 
> brewster


My Pinarello Montello SLX in size 58 was the best handling, smoothest bike I've ever owned. And that covers many, many bikes. Never should've parted with it.


----------

